# Aussschliesslich Reinigungsarbeiten



## Menger

Hola colegas, 

Estoy revisando una traducción de un sistema de aparcamiento de coches (tipo ascensor).

Me sale esta expresión que me parece que no se tradujo bien, pero como además la sintaxis parece algo rara en alemán (al menos sin ser nativo), quería ir _auf Nummer sicher_.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda desde ya.

......................................................................................................................................

Propuesta del traductor: 
_Los trabajos de limpieza deben ser realizados únicamente por el gestor o el personal de limpieza..._
Corrección mía:
_El gestor o el personal de limpieza solo pueden realizar trabajos de limpieza...

Instandhaltungskonzept
Um die Sicherheit und Funktionsfähigkeit der Anlage zu gewährleisten, muss der Betreiber eine jährliche Instandhaltung durch den Hersteller oder ein durch den Hersteller beauftragtes Unternehmen durchführen lassen.
*Ausschließlich Reinigungsarbeiten sind durch den Betreiber* *oder Reinigungspersonal durchzuführen *(siehe Kapitel )._


----------



## Tonerl

He aquí mi sugerencia:


_*Reinigungsarbeiten sind „ausschließlich“ durch den Betreiber oder das Reinigungspersonal durchzuführen 

Los trabajos de limpieza deben ser realizados "exclusivamente" por el explotador o el personal de limpieza

Saludos*_


----------



## Menger

Hola Tonerl
Gracias por tu opinión como nativo que es de mucho interés aquí. 
De todas formas hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar, y es que por la frase anterior lo que parece sugerir es que el gestor y el personal de limpieza deben abstenerse de hacer trabajos de _Instandhaltung_.... 
La redacción en alemán sospecho (sin ser nativo) que no es la mejor en varios sitios del texto.
Seguiré dándole vueltas.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Du hast Recht, durch meine Umstellung des Satzes, könnte ein Missverständnis enstehen, indem weitere Arbeiten ( z.B. Instandhaltungsarbeiten) inkludiert sein könnten !

Tienes razón, debido a mi reordenación de la frase, podría surgir un malentendido en el sentido de que podrían incluirse otros trabajos (por ejemplo, de mantenimiento)*_

„_*Ausschließlich/speziell/lediglich“ Reinigungsarbeiten  
sind *__* durch den Betreiber oder das Reinigungspersonal durchzuführen !

"Exclusivamente/especialmente/sólo" trabajos de limpieza deben ser realizadas por el explotador o el personal de limpieza !

Qué te parece ?*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias Tonerl!

Veo que la frase tiene bastante miga. 

Sí ese creo que es el significado más probable, creo que lo formularía como que _*el explotador o el personal de limpieza solo podrán hacer labores de limpieza*_... (o sea, no podrán meter mano en el mantenimiento de la instalación).

A ver si lo repienso todo mañana a primera hora con la cabeza algo más fresca.

Muchas gracias otra vez, 
Menger


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ahora me estás obligando a pensar también, y sería ridículo si no pudiéramos hacerlo! *_  

_*Para garantizar la seguridad y la funcionalidad del sistema, el explotador debe encargar el mantenimiento anual al fabricante o a una empresa encargada por éste.
Sin embargo, los trabajos de limpieza deben ser realizados "exclusivamente" por el personal de limpieza.*_


----------



## anahiseri

Menger said:


> Sí ese creo que es el significado más probable, creo que lo formularía como que _*el explotador o el personal de limpieza solo podrán hacer labores de limpieza*_... (o sea, no podrán meter mano en el mantenimiento de la instalación).


Efectivamente, creo que queda más claro en voz activa.
Yo pondría: E_*l explotador y el personal de limpieza se encargarán exclusivamente de las  labores de limpieza*_.


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también anahiseri, me han ayudado mucho...


----------

